# How can I stop my stereo from switching audio input?



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

That's how it is unfortunately. That's the point of CarPlay and Android Auto - to play the phone sounds through the car. The only way would be to have the passenger use a different device if that particular one is used for maps and audio, etc.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> When an iPhone is plugged in to charge or use it for navigation, you can still use the iPhone for other things that the passenger wants to do.


As WillL84 suggests, if you just plug the phone into a cigarette lighter/+12V outlet using a USB adapter, will that give you an adequate work-around? Seems like the only caveat is that you will need to use the phone screen for nav rather than the radio screen, no?

FWIW, in my old truck (daily driver) I only connect my iPhone that way, but I have seen, in our 2013 Cruze, whenever we connect the phone to the USB under the center armrest, we have to re-select whatever the radio _had_ been playing.

The cigarette lighter outlet solution is less elegant, but it works very predictably.

Doug

.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yea it'll do that even if you have it plugged into the AUX port or connected via bluetooth only (no CP). It's getting its audio from the phone so if the phone suddenly puts out audio from a webpage it'll go right over the car system.

The only options (in this situation) is for the passenger to use a different device while you're using NAV/listening to music through the phone or plug it into the 12V outlet for charge only as plano-doug stated.


----------

